# Knobs!



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if it is possible to retro-fit the new style Rocket steam & water knobs onto a Cellini Evo2? I rather like the look of the new ones


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I was looking for the same thing maybe contact Rocket themselves.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or try bella-barista


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or try bella-barista


Agree:good:


----------

